# Precious Metal Watches



## Pugmister (15 Jun 2020)

Inspired by the recent thread on art as an alternative investment, it got me thinking as to whether anyone on here has or views precious metal / high end watches as a form of investment.

While the metal and craftmenship will always have an intrinsic value alone, the fact that in recent times the scarcity of certain models such as the Rolex sports series mean that you can literally realise a significant gain straight after purchasing one should you be lucky enough to find one for sale at RRP. It would be interesting to see if anyone has some hidden gems from days gone by in their collection.


----------



## Blackrock1 (15 Jun 2020)

stainless steel is generally a much better bet than precious metal.

hottest models currently are the ceramic bezelled daytonas, coloured GMTs and submariners especially the LV. Also trading a big premiums are the 3 hander AP Royal oaks and PP Aquanauts and Nautilus bit getting any of these at retail is nigh on impossible.


----------

